# Road bike wanted



## nickg (23 Apr 2020)

I'm looking for a road bike. I'm 5ft 10 so looking for a Medium/large. Ideally I want a carbon frame but I'm happy to listen to what you have. I'm looking to less than £700.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Apr 2020)

Maybe @biggs682 has something in his stable. I shouldn’t get too hung up on carbon as many older and not so old bikes have pressfit BBs which can be absolute barstewards if they start to move and creak, some aluminium frames have them too so beware.


----------



## nickg (23 Apr 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Maybe @biggs682 has something in his stable. I shouldn’t get too hung up on carbon as many older and not so old bikes have pressfit BBs which can be absolute barstewards if they start to move and creak.


I'm new to looking at Carbon. How would I know if its pressfit?


----------



## Cycleops (23 Apr 2020)

Most carbon would be pressfit. Look at the BB, if you can’t see anything outside the BB that looks like it screws into the frame It’s a pressfit, the bearings will be flush.
I don’t want to scare you, most will be fine and trouble free but it’s something to be aware of on older bikes, even new ones.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Apr 2020)

As a matter of interest. Why are you so keen on carbon?


----------



## nickg (24 Apr 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> As a matter of interest. Why are you so keen on carbon?


Just feel that's what I should get as its lighter.


----------



## vickster (24 Apr 2020)

nickg said:


> Just feel that's what I should get as its lighter.


Not necessarily  if it’s a low end frame and components


----------



## nickg (24 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Not necessarily  if it’s a low end frame and components




Ok, well that is why i said I would listen to other options.


----------



## vickster (24 Apr 2020)

nickg said:


> Ok, well that is why i said I would listen to other options.


Indeed. What sort of weight would be acceptable if that’s a main criteria? It’s a difficult time to buy and sell used bikes, so if in a hurry to get something, new might be a better option
eg https://www.ashcycles.com/site/-c-971/giant-contend-sl-2-2018-p-8714


----------



## nickg (24 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Indeed. What sort of weight would be acceptable if that’s a main criteria? It’s a difficult time to buy and sell used bikes, so if in a hurry to get something, new might be a better option



I dont really know, I'm coming back to road bikes. So was thinking to get a decent frame with ok drive train and stuff, which can then be upgraded over time. So would like to buy 2nd hand as you get more for your money.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Apr 2020)

nickg said:


> Just feel that's what I should get as its lighter.


There are a lot of aluminium frame bikes that are very light as well. The Cannondale CAAD bikes are very light. I think Alu is a more forgiving ride than carbon. I have a carbon road bike in my workshop. It is my least ridden bike as the others are more comfortable.


----------



## vickster (24 Apr 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> There are a lot of aluminium frame bikes that are very light as well. The Cannondale CAAD bikes are very light. I think Alu is a more forgiving ride than carbon. I have a carbon road bike in my workshop. It is my least ridden bike as the others are more comfortable.


My carbon bike is sitting on the turbo, steel is my go to for riding!


----------



## vickster (24 Apr 2020)

nickg said:


> I dont really know, I'm coming back to road bikes. So was thinking to get a decent frame with ok drive train and stuff, which can then be upgraded over time. So would like to buy 2nd hand as you get more for your money.


Have you scoured eBay and gumtree locally too as you’re not going to be able to travel to buy?
Do you want racy or more endurance?


----------



## nickg (24 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Have you scoured eBay and gumtree locally too as you’re not going to be able to travel to buy?



Yes I am looking. I've seen a couple of bike pretty close. 

Plant x rt 85 carbon and a focus Cayo carbon. Both similar money.


----------



## vickster (24 Apr 2020)

If you mean rt58, this one?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Planet-X...971925?hash=item1f0eb8b415:g:ypUAAOSwM4JenDlW
2 days to go, no bids, could end up anywhere (or nowhere else) obviously


----------



## nickg (24 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> If you mean rt58, this one?
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Planet-X...971925?hash=item1f0eb8b415:g:ypUAAOSwM4JenDlW



Hi yes that's the one.


----------



## vickster (24 Apr 2020)

Wouldn’t be my thing and there’s not much about the bike itself. Ask seller if he has the receipt (if he’s had from new, should be able to get from PX if misplaced). 56 might be ok if you’re a long torso’d 5’10, check the geometry as it does seem to be sold as large


----------



## nickg (24 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Wouldn’t be my thing and there’s not much about the bike itself. Ask seller if he has the receipt (if he’s had from new, should be able to get from PX if misplaced). 56 might be ok if you’re a long torso’d 5’10, check the geometry



I've now also seen a specialised tarmac sport aswell. 

I'm 5ft 10 and been reccomend a 54-56cm frame.


----------



## vickster (24 Apr 2020)

nickg said:


> I've now also seen a specialised tarmac sport aswell.
> 
> I'm 5ft 10 and been reccomend a 54-56cm frame.


I’m your height and ride 54cm but I’m very long legged with shorter reach and obviously it’s very frame dependent!
see if you can view the options


----------



## nickg (24 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> I’m your height and ride 54cm but I’m very long legged with shorter reach and obviously it’s very frame dependent!
> see if you can view the options


I had a medium wilier when I had a road bike before. I ride a large cube attention mtb and that's pretty comfortable. Although I know set up is different.


----------



## vickster (24 Apr 2020)

Yep, good luck with your search 👍


----------



## biggs682 (24 Apr 2020)

Welcome @nickg where are you based ?
Second hand can unearth some bargains for sure .
I normally have a few for sale from retro bikes to lightly used but in total lockdown at the moment. 
Do you feel comfortable buying second hand ?


----------



## nickg (24 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Welcome @nickg where are you based ?
> Second hand can unearth some bargains for sure .
> I normally have a few for sale from retro bikes to lightly used but in total lockdown at the moment.
> Do you feel comfortable buying second hand ?



Yes I do feel comfortable buying 2nd hand. Aslong as the frame is sound I can replace and fix most things. I've got tools.

I'm in colchester.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Apr 2020)

If you can push your budget a bit and/ or negotiate this looks perfect and not far from you.
https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android


----------



## nickg (24 Apr 2020)

Cycleops said:


> If you can push your budget a bit and/ or negotiate this looks perfect and not far from you.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android



Yeah I see that but it's too big being a 58.


----------



## nickg (25 Apr 2020)

Cycleops said:


> If you can push your budget a bit and/ or negotiate this looks perfect and not far from you.
> https://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/...ampaign=socialbuttons&utm_content=app_android



I've spoken with this guy and I've got the price down some as it requires a new lever. What do you think I should pay for something like this?


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2020)

nickg said:


> I've spoken with this guy and I've got the price down some as it requires a new lever. What do you think I should pay for something like this?



Can you get a matching lever ? 
If so offer him price minus new lever and £45 for fitting and see what happens


----------



## nickg (25 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Can you get a matching lever ?
> If so offer him price minus new lever and £45 for fitting and see what happens



Are they a decent bike? Yes you can get the lever.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2020)

nickg said:


> Are they a decent bike? Yes you can get the lever.


No personal experience but they are a known brand .
And it has got a good spec so should be ok but who can tell , it's a lot of money for a faulty bike in my mind


----------



## Grant Fondo (25 Apr 2020)

nickg said:


> I've spoken with this guy and I've got the price down some as it requires a new lever. What do you think I should pay for something like this?


Not sure but be careful with size, i ride 58cm frames and 6ft 3ins , good luck and hope you find the perfect bike


----------



## vickster (25 Apr 2020)

nickg said:


> Yeah I see that but it's too big being a 58.


Why are you considering a bike that’s too big?


----------



## nickg (25 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Why are you considering a bike that’s too big?



I've read that they come up smaller, so although it's a 58 it's actually a 56.


----------



## vickster (25 Apr 2020)

nickg said:


> I've read that they come up smaller, so although it's a 58 it's actually a 56.


Have you checked the geo? How tall is the seller?
I’m 5’10 and a 56 TT is too much for me (thought you wanted a 54?)


----------



## vickster (25 Apr 2020)

Make sure you ride it
This says the 58 has a 57.5 TT so hardly small 
https://cyclingtips.com/2018/03/agree-c62-sl-versus-attain-gtc-sl-road-bike-review/


----------



## Saluki (25 Apr 2020)

I have a Planet X, pro carbon. Large size, blue colour. 2 x sets of wheels, Ultegra.
Nice condition, if you are interested.
I have looked after it.


----------



## nickg (25 Apr 2020)

vickster said:


> Have you checked the geo? How tall is the seller?
> I’m 5’10 and a 56 TT is too much for me (thought you wanted a 54?)


I tried a 54 today and it was too small.


----------



## Cycleops (25 Apr 2020)

It's about three years old and around £2k new so work the price back from there. It's a buyer's market at the moment so you should be able to negotiate s good deal.


----------



## nickg (25 Apr 2020)

Saluki said:


> I have a Planet X, pro carbon. Large size, blue colour. 2 x sets of wheels, Ultegra.
> Nice condition, if you are interested.
> I have looked after it.



What sort of money are you looking at?


----------



## Saluki (25 Apr 2020)

nickg said:


> What sort of money are you looking at?


Will PM you


----------



## Kestevan (25 Apr 2020)

I'm looking to get rid of a Trek Emonda S6 - size 58, full Ultegra, carbon frame. 
It's my summer bike, so has only done about 4k dry miles... £700 ish. 

Where abouts are you?


----------



## nickg (25 Apr 2020)

Kestevan said:


> I'm looking to get rid of a Trek Emonda S6 - size 58, full Ultegra, carbon frame.
> It's my summer bike, so has only done about 4k dry miles... £700 ish.
> 
> Where abouts are you?



I'm colchester essex


----------



## Kestevan (25 Apr 2020)

Bit far...


----------



## MDA 998 (27 Apr 2020)

I will have an immaculate Giant defy 0 black white and green in size Medium/ Large for sale next week as just waiting for my new bike to arrive. 
Currently ultegra on the defy but not sure yet if I will swap out the ultegra for the 105 that's on my new one coming depending on how much I get charged. If you are interested cant go wrong with a giant


----------



## nickg (27 Apr 2020)

MDA 998 said:


> I will have an immaculate Giant defy 0 black white and green in size Medium/ Large for sale next week as just waiting for my new bike to arrive.
> Currently ultegra on the defy but not sure yet if I will swap out the ultegra for the 105 that's on my new one coming depending on how much I get charged. If you are interested cant go wrong with a giant



I'm going to look at a bike this thursday, if it doesn't work out I will let you know.


----------



## MDA 998 (27 Apr 2020)




----------



## MDA 998 (27 Apr 2020)

like I said it is immaculate


----------



## MDA 998 (27 Apr 2020)

in standard form with giant saddle, no bottle cages, pedals etc. £500 Bargain


----------

